# Deleting account question



## AtlasBlueSource (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi, I'm confused about deleting my FA account, if I delete it, can I create a new one by using the same email I used in the accoint that I deleted?


----------



## luffy (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, you can.  Please see 3.9 here:  Terms of Service -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## FormerUser (Mar 18, 2019)

You can also tie multiple accounts to the same email address, not that it should be possible, but it is.


----------

